# Liberty Ambulance Los angeles County



## jon51 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what the testing/interview process is like for Liberty Ambulance?  How about schedules and what it is like to work for this company?


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 16, 2011)

they are a good company to work for! they are a smaller company but have that family feeling

The Interview process fairly straightforward... ask you questions about your personality, ambitions, a few on the LA County protocols.. 

they dont have a physical agility test at least when i went through the process in (feb 2010)

they are an IFT company and have a few 911 contracts i believe.. call volume isnt very high.. 
hours are 4/10's a week, i dunno how it is for ALS.. 
overall they are a decent company in the world of LA County IFT's


----------



## metromedic (Apr 23, 2011)

*Liberty Ambulance*

I have to agree with musicmedic that Liberty was a great company. However, they have a new operations manager that is so incompetent it has made it into a bad place to work. Now that Blake, Dana, and Rob left it isn't the same place anymore.


----------



## Medic225 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Liberty is now horrible. Dont work there.*

I have heard numerous complaints now that the management has changed. They have started to treat their EMTs and Paramedics horribly unlike before when Dana and Blake were there. Constant write ups and firings based on insignificant happenings. Everyone I know that works there (or did...) is always saying how they hate it. They do not run any 911 but they will send you to illegal calls on a regular basis and expect you to disobey county protocols in order to make them a little money. The management now consists of an EMT ops manager... and a station manager with little to no understanding of EMS. Don't waste your time and career there. You will quite or be fired within a few months anyway. 
   Hiring process...? They have no hiring tests, only an interview with basic questions like "Why do you want to work here?" as the new management is to incompetent to know how to hire anyone good anyway.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 13, 2011)

I see them out here in Riverside County a lot now. Did they open up new ops?


----------



## metromedic (Jun 26, 2011)

Medic225 said:


> I have heard numerous complaints now that the management has changed. They have started to treat their EMTs and Paramedics horribly unlike before when Dana and Blake were there. Constant write ups and firings based on insignificant happenings. Everyone I know that works there (or did...) is always saying how they hate it. They do not run any 911 but they will send you to illegal calls on a regular basis and expect you to disobey county protocols in order to make them a little money. The management now consists of an EMT ops manager... and a station manager with little to no understanding of EMS. Don't waste your time and career there. You will quite or be fired within a few months anyway.
> Hiring process...? They have no hiring tests, only an interview with basic questions like "Why do you want to work here?" as the new management is to incompetent to know how to hire anyone good anyway.




I recently got fired from Liberty and they wouldn't even tell me why.  First, the Director of Operations called me and said that I was suspended. I asked why and she said she could not tell me. She told me to come in a few days later at 1200 for a meeting to discuss the investigation. I asked what the investigation was about. She said they couldn't tell me. Then on the day of the meeting she called me at 1000 and told me to bring in my uniforms.  When she fired me I asked why and she said she couldn't tell me.  This woman is like no other...she has absolutely no knowledge of EMS and has no idea what she is doing.  My paramedic supervisor/coordinator was pretty much running the company along with get this...the Fleet Manager!  Plus, they were out running calls all day too. That is pretty incompetent when your fleet guy and paramedic supervisor can do your job better than you. 

If you are going into fire service...don't work at liberty. They will ruin your future.


----------



## Joe (Jul 15, 2011)

Aw dang so its not a good company? I can understand posting if you had gotten fired but they always give a reason. Pm me if you don't feel like posting in the open. Or is this company really that sketchy?I just submitted an app last night and then I see this. It will be my first job (if I get anywhere) and really don't like the thought of ruining my career right off the bat. Any more word about liberty will be greatly appreciated.

Also, what division?


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 18, 2011)

Watch your back with the ops manager..... no bueno.


----------



## Joe (Jul 18, 2011)

what do you mean? im willing to work anywhere right now just so i can get a shot. ive never had a job where i got in trouble for stuff. i work hard and dont screw off as much as the rest of the guys i work with do. i just want a shot. i filled out the app and still havent had a call back. i should have put "will volly first 2 weeks" on my apph34r:


----------



## medicdan (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe said:


> what do you mean? im willing to work anywhere right now just so i can get a shot. ive never had a job where i got in trouble for stuff. i work hard and dont screw off as much as the rest of the guys i work with do. i just want a shot. i filled out the app and still havent had a call back. i should have put "will volly first 2 weeks" on my apph34r:



Isn't that just an invitation for them to take advantage of you? If you are working, or making revenue for the company shouldn't they pay you? It sounds more like desperation than flexibility.


----------



## Joe (Jul 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Isn't that just an invitation for them to take advantage of you? If you are working, or making revenue for the company shouldn't they pay you? It sounds more like desperation than flexibility.



yea i have thought about that too. however when it comes to getting a job in CA its all hands on deck. its impossible to find anything when you have no experience hahaha its a last ditch strategy. i still havent heard anything from them so im not expecting anything out of it. i may give them a call this afternoon to comfirm they recieved it


----------



## douchEMT (Aug 16, 2011)

metromedic said:


> I recently got fired from Liberty and they wouldn't even tell me why.  First, the Director of Operations called me and said that I was suspended. I asked why and she said she could not tell me. She told me to come in a few days later at 1200 for a meeting to discuss the investigation. I asked what the investigation was about. She said they couldn't tell me. Then on the day of the meeting she called me at 1000 and told me to bring in my uniforms.  When she fired me I asked why and she said she couldn't tell me.  This woman is like no other...she has absolutely no knowledge of EMS and has no idea what she is doing.  My paramedic supervisor/coordinator was pretty much running the company along with get this...the Fleet Manager!  Plus, they were out running calls all day too. That is pretty incompetent when your fleet guy and paramedic supervisor can do your job better than you.
> 
> If you are going into fire service...don't work at liberty. They will ruin your future.



Im guessing your the medic who got fired for falsifying information on an incident report, (scuffle with dispatch on a recorded line) :rofl: if they fire you, they have a reason... enough said
I work there now and the bad ops manger is gone, the old mechanic is gone, the old medic coordinator is gone, the mgmt is now pretty legit... not a bad place to work, we have a few different back up 911s (downey, compton, and south bay for mccormick) word is a kaiser contract on the way 
overall not a bad place, pretty straight forward interview 
lots of medic spots open now...everyone seems to follow there buddies to other companies (for more money and 24s i would too)


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ummm D****EMT - what does Liberty pay their medics?


----------



## looker (Aug 17, 2011)

douchEMT said:


> Im guessing your the medic who got fired for falsifying information on an incident report, (scuffle with dispatch on a recorded line) :rofl: if they fire you, they have a reason... enough said
> I work there now and the bad ops manger is gone, the old mechanic is gone, the old medic coordinator is gone, the mgmt is now pretty legit... not a bad place to work, we have a few different back up 911s (downey, compton, and south bay for mccormick) word is a kaiser contract on the way
> overall not a bad place, pretty straight forward interview
> lots of medic spots open now...everyone seems to follow there buddies to other companies (for more money and 24s i would too)



I have a feeling you are either gm, owner or related to one of them. This is your first post and you regsiter specifically to defend the company.


----------



## Medic225 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Liberty is a loser.*



douchEMT said:


> Im guessing your the medic who got fired for falsifying information on an incident report, (scuffle with dispatch on a recorded line) :rofl: if they fire you, they have a reason... enough said
> I work there now and the bad ops manger is gone, the old mechanic is gone, the old medic coordinator is gone, the mgmt is now pretty legit... not a bad place to work, we have a few different back up 911s (downey, compton, and south bay for mccormick) word is a kaiser contract on the way
> overall not a bad place, pretty straight forward interview
> lots of medic spots open now...everyone seems to follow there buddies to other companies (for more money and 24s i would too)




   Sorry DOUCHE, but I know the guy of whom you speak. You need to get your facts straight. He had no reason to risk his career over something so stupid and he didn't lie. If he had he wouldnt have been approved for unemployment like he was... BTW... He was hired on elsewhere for more money and on a 911 company too... They were lucky to have him and stupid to lose him. 
   As far as your knowledge of liberty, I agree, you sound like a GM or otherwise. Your "911 contracts" were nullified by Downey and Compton last year...:rofl: So be honest with yourself.  This company is a losing team. If you wanna be a winner you stay off the losing team...


----------



## SOMETHINGWITTY (Aug 19, 2011)

*Ha!*

:rofl:I cant believe anyone posts about this crappy little company! I cant believe they fired more people with a "No reason" slip:blink:... sillygoofball managers. DOUCHEMT, I am the person of whom you speak of that which I am him! Ha! Wow! I cant believe anyone would drag a lie like that online. NO, the dispatcher lied. He has a little temperment issue sometimes not to mention some other addiction issues which we all knew about but turned a blind eye to... HILAAAAARRRRRIOUS! 
   Anyways. When I was there they lost their 911 with the management change, as well as any Kaiser prospects for another two years. They pay $15/hour for starting with VERY LITTLE OT. If you wanna run Dialysis go for it...:wacko: There are plenty of jobs out there as I was offered several recently and now I love my new job! I would recommend going elsewhere as I know anyone can do better than liberty(Unless Dana, Blake or Rob were back in charge). There is a reason they are easy to get on with currently... Now go read about something more useful than prospects with this company. I cant really hate on liberty much more as they brought me to the job I have now so if you want time in get in and then get out Oh and here's a h34r: just for good measure.


----------



## Cuf (Aug 19, 2011)

I was looking to apply at Liberty also until I heard they didn't have 24's. Does anyone know anything about Ambuserve? Hours,pay,management,rigs,equipment? Any info would help.


----------



## metromedic (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey douche, I didn't think management could post on a public message board about the details of an employees termination. I can see that nothing has changed. I'm not the one that got fired because of the dispatcher.  I was told by Tammy that she couldn't tell me why. I sure would like to know since you are posting info like that on this board.

BTW, I heard the reason why Liberty's medics left is because all the good managers fled to medcoast. Anyone know if this is true? Are they hiring? What managers went over there?


----------



## Cuf (Aug 22, 2011)

Medcoast has medics now?


----------



## metromedic (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuf said:


> Medcoast has medics now?



I submitted my info on the website and got an email that said they are fully staffed and would keep my information for 30 days. It doesn't say anything about paramedics on the website though.

Does anyone know if they have medics?


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 26, 2011)

looker said:


> I have a feeling you are either gm, owner or related to one of them. This is your first post and you regsiter specifically to defend the company.



I thought the same thing. You know a company is in bad shape when they resort to things like this.


----------



## AirborneEMT (Oct 14, 2011)

*Medcoast/Medics*



metromedic said:


> I submitted my info on the website and got an email that said they are fully staffed and would keep my information for 30 days. It doesn't say anything about paramedics on the website though.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have medics?



Yes, Medcoast does have medics. I do not know if they currently have openings available for paramedics or if they're fully staffed, but I do know that they run medic rigs on 24 hour shifts.


----------



## Dontworkatliberty (May 2, 2012)

*Don't waste your time*

Dan thinks he's a BC, dispatch is a joke, nobody knows what Sean Stewart does and Tammy is a horrible person. I work here now and I'm trying to find a job elsewhere. They treat their employees like slaves. DO NOT WORK HERE. Most employees are looking for other jobs. It feels like a pretend ambulance company. This place will drag you down. Sean Allen and Zajia are cool but don't have much power. They give you lunch first hour of shift and clock you out for 30 minutes. 5 eight hour shifts and schedule is constantly changing. I've also been given lunch the last hour of shift Which I'm pretty sure is illegal but haven't got around to look up the labor lunch laws.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 3, 2012)

The only place I ever see them is in the Wendy's parking lot by the 10 and the 110.


----------



## metromedic (Oct 5, 2012)

Dontworkatliberty said:


> Dan thinks he's a BC, dispatch is a joke, nobody knows what Sean Stewart does and Tammy is a horrible person. I work here now and I'm trying to find a job elsewhere. They treat their employees like slaves. DO NOT WORK HERE. Most employees are looking for other jobs. It feels like a pretend ambulance company. This place will drag you down. Sean Allen and Zajia are cool but don't have much power. They give you lunch first hour of shift and clock you out for 30 minutes. 5 eight hour shifts and schedule is constantly changing. I've also been given lunch the last hour of shift Which I'm pretty sure is illegal but haven't got around to look up the labor lunch laws.



Good to know things don't change.  I hope all the great EMT's find a better place. No one deserves the way they treat their EMT's. However, if I hadn't been at Liberty I would never have ended up where I am now.


----------

